# How is it that Aperture supports RAF files while LR does not?



## Doug B (Jul 11, 2014)

This baffles me a bit. Is it totally reverse engineered? And if so, how is it that with Apple's total lack of support for Aperture, there is native RAF support for the X-T1, while I have to use DNG converter with LR?


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 11, 2014)

XT1? That's a Fuji, isn't it? I thought it was already supported - see http://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/camera-raw.html

But yes, they all reverse engineer each format. Camera makers who have the sense to include DNG as an option (eg Pentax, Leica) are supported from the moment they release the camera.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 11, 2014)

It has been supported since Version 5.4. Your user profile says you are using 4.1. If this is the case, you will need to upgrade your Lightroom to Version 5.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 11, 2014)

Here's a better Link: http://helpx.adobe.com/creative-suite/kb/camera-raw-plug-supported-cameras.html?PID=7221644  It tells you which version of LR is necessary for support of proprietary RAW formats from different camera makes and models. 

You will find the XT-1 is supported with LR v5.4   I notice that you have LR 4.1 listed in your profile.  You will need to upgrade to LR 5.4 or convert to DNG using the free DMG converter version 8.4 or later http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5738.

Apple periodically updates OSX with new CODEX for new camera models after they come on the market just like Adobe releases new versions of ACR, LR and DNG Converter.  Apple's update to the OS automatically adds that functionality to iPhoto and Aperture.


----------

